# 13 weeks any guesses?? update with gender !!!



## Rubylou29




----------



## preciousboy

I would say a girl :):pink:


----------



## Rubylou29

Thanks for guess already have a little man so little girl would be lovely but happy either way... My guess was :pink: too :)


----------



## preciousboy

you are very welcome Rubylou29! hope you get your wish :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

looks :blue: to me 

Whats the exact gestation?

please update once you find out :flower:


----------



## Rubylou29

At ultrasound measured 12w + 4 :flower:


----------



## Rubylou29




----------



## madseasons

Going with a :pink: lean, but I see no definite nub.......


----------



## Rubylou29

Anyone else :flower:


----------



## rwhite

Maybe :pink:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Feel :blue: for some reason lol.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl :pink:


----------



## Rubylou29

4 girl guesses and 2 boy guesses so far any more guesses!! Had another ultrasound but baba had hands covering bits so no updates yet :flower:


----------



## Rubylou29

Bump


----------



## Rubylou29

Hey girls i have ultrasound on Saturday any more guesses before then &#9786;


----------



## capegirl7

Girl lean


----------



## Pink1981

Guessing girl x


----------



## Melissa_M

:pink:


----------



## Rubylou29

Well lots of girl guesses will update in a few hours..... cant wait hopefully baba won't be shy &#9786;


----------



## muffingirl

Perhaps girl x


----------



## Rubylou29

Definitely a little girl :pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Lucy3

Awww congrats!


----------



## Melissa_M

Awesome!! I was right for once haha :)


----------



## rwhite

Congrats :D


----------



## Pink1981

Congrats! C


----------



## madseasons

CONGRATS! Welcome to team :pink:!


----------



## Rubylou29

hi i found out at 22 weeks i was having a girl at 32 weeks been for a scan where midwives thinks its now a boy herr is pic have to go back for ultrasound next week to confirm any help would be appreciated
 



Attached Files:







1426335582988.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WantaBelly

that's a :pink:


----------

